# Newb Question



## mikec1979 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi all

I am currently on the lookout for a TT, and have started to stockpile parts for one haha.

Anyhow, I joined the forum and have been having a flick through the classified section, but cant seem to find out how to reply, or send messages to parts/cars that I am interested in.

Any ideas or direction I can be pointed in for an anser would be great.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mike, Welcome to the TTF.
Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi

Due to the action of fraudsters, newly registered members or those with a low post count, are not able to send PM's nor post & reply in the Marketplace section, but when you meet a certain criteria these options will be opened for you.

You can also join the TT Owners Club to unlock the sites full features, and membership starts from only £15

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=145


----------

